# Tube shooter modification



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Slingshot: Pocket Predator Topshot















Allen Gun Sling Swivel Mounting Hardware, Bolt Action Rifles
Amazon.com

A slit does need to be cut on the bottom of the sling screw.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Nice!
I saw a similar idea the other day and it is something I might do to my SS Torque.


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

202 said:


> Nice!
> I saw a similar idea the other day and it is something I might do to my SS Torque.


It wasn’t my idea, I also saw a video on YouTube with a guy modding his torque, but I couldn’t find it again to tag it on here.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

pmamolosr said:


> It wasn’t my idea, I also saw a video on YouTube with a guy modding his torque, but I couldn’t find it again to tag it on here.


Yeah, I think it was a youtube video. But since I can’t find it, I’m calling it your idea.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

pmamolosr said:


> It wasn’t my idea, I also saw a video on YouTube with a guy modding his torque, but I couldn’t find it again to tag it on here.


No problem!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I set my torque up that way


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Great idea! I can see applications on other slings as well.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Is this so it keeps the tubes down below the fork gap when set up this way?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video thanks for sharing


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Is this so it keeps the tubes down below the fork gap when set up this way?


That, and it makes it a no wrap/clamp way to attach your tube to your slingshot. You basically make a frameless setup and just snap it on.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

pmamolosr said:


> That, and it makes it a no wrap/clamp way to attach your tube to your slingshot. You basically make a frameless setup and just snap it on.


Ahh I see very cool! Thanks for the info on that


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

trapperdes said:


> Great idea! I can see applications on other slings as well.


Absolutely


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Tag said:


> Great video thanks for sharing


No problem 🤜🏼🤛🏼


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah I cut a thin slit in the singstud and sanded it smooth so I can take a loop like for frameless and snap it into place. The tube just kind of centers itself. Simple way to carry and use different set ups as they are very easy to swap


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

I’m assuming it could work with bands too. You know, measure the bands to account for the extra length, slips the bands in, center them in the swivel and done.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

202 said:


> I’m assuming it could work with bands too. You know, measure the bands to account for the extra length, slips the bands in, center them in the swivel and done.



I am not too sure as the hole in the slingstud is of a fairly small diameter, would be worth trying though


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

202 said:


> I’m assuming it could work with bands too. You know, measure the bands to account for the extra length, slips the bands in, center them in the swivel and done.


Doesn’t hurt to try 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Yeah, it might work. Just thinking out loud….


----------



## vxxvhchhk (3 mo ago)

Great video thanks for sharing


----------

